# USB Keyboard does not react right on keypress



## tvladyslav (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello.

I bought new keyboard, and had strange behavior with it.
Keyboard works well on bootmenu, till FreeBSD start booting process.

So, in console (without X running):

pressing q giving m
pressing w -> a
pressiong e -> nothing
pressing r -> 3
pressing t -> m
pressing u -> nothing
i -> m
backspace -> a
in general all keys giving me a,m,nothing,~

dmesg:


```
ugen2.4: <SONiX> at usbus2
ukbd0: <SONiX USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.05, addr 4> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ukbd1: <SONiX USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.05, addr 4> on usbus2
kbd3 at ukbd1
```

kbdcontrol() response that device is busy when I try to change keymap.



```
# kbdcontrol -k /dev/kbd1
kbdcontrol: cannot open /dev/kbd1: Device busy
```

In general I get lost, problem does not looks like wrong keymap...


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 1, 2014)

Is your BIOS set to legacy for usb(?). Have you tried unplugging/plugging in again(?).


----------



## tvladyslav (Sep 1, 2014)

bsdkeith said:
			
		

> Is your BIOS set to legacy for usb(?). Have you tried unplugging/plugging in again(?).



- Legacy for USB in BIOS disabled (and it looks like it does not have any sens if its on/off)
- Unpluggin/pluggin - yes, i'm. I had tryed all usbs   - they all give me the same result


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2014)

Try the keyboard on a different computer. Either the keyboard is broken or there's something weird going on in your PC.


----------



## tvladyslav (Sep 1, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try the keyboard on a different computer. Either the keyboard is broken or there's something weird going on in your PC.



Write down this comment with that keyboard from Mac note book.

On my FreeBSD computer keyboard are working in BIOS and working during boot process, on boot menu I can press space and add some parameters to kernel for example. But after 10-15 seconds after booting keyboard stops working properly.

Maybe problem in /dev/devd.conf ....


----------

